

Zero to Peanut Butter Docker Time in 78 Seconds - julien421
http://developer.rackspace.com/blog/zero-to-peanut-butter-docker-time-in-78-seconds.html

======
bithive123
Yo dawg, I have a question; I have two tabs open to developer.rackspace.com
and both posts contain multiple "image macro" type memes and phrases such as
"I'm going to ride the command line like a cowboy". Do y'all really talk like
that or do you just assume everyone else does? I'm 31 and love me some
internet pablum but I don't want to see it everywhere. Sometimes the internet
really is serious business, right?

On topic, I've been spending some time looking at Docker this morning because
there seems to be a lot of buzz around it. I am winding this exploration down
for the moment because I am discovering that for all the talk about how easy
and fast Docker makes things, the list of what you can do with it today
amounts to:

\- Postgresql \- redis \- mysql, apache and sshd Wordpress stack \- nginx, php
and Wordpress

[sic]

So, right now aside from the dubious differentiator of being able to spin up
an SSD-hosted WordPress instance in 78 seconds, Docker doesn't seem to be very
compelling. I will certainly keep an eye on it though.

~~~
jnoller
The tone and images were all me - and I definitely pushed the edges here (I
was aiming for fun) - my previous post while having a little bit of fun,
stayed on topic:

[http://developer.rackspace.com/blog/welcome-to-
performance-c...](http://developer.rackspace.com/blog/welcome-to-performance-
cloud-servers-have-some-benchmarks.html)

As for your docker thoughts - I'll let the docker team address those more
fully.

------
oceanplexian
This image describe my feelings:

[http://developer.rackspace.com/images/2013-11-11-peanut-
butt...](http://developer.rackspace.com/images/2013-11-11-peanut-butter-
docker-time/yodawg.jpg)

Why not just come up with a sane deployment strategy instead of hacking LXC to
do it?

While Docker is interesting, we've been doing the same thing with OpenVZ for
years now, minus a lot of the hype. Containerization is great but it's being
applied to the wrong problem.

As a Linux admin, the claim that it's 'Portable' really irks me. Portable, in
this context, is misleading, as it normally implies your application can run
on different CPU Architectures. Apple's Universal Binaries were portable.
Docker is not portable. It doesn't even support a large number of Linux
distros. Good luck running it on FreeBSD or OS X without a lot of headache.

Docker relies on AuFS instead of a more modern COW filesystem like ZFS or
btrfs.

Troubleshooting this in production will be a pain (no way to meter IOPS, no
support for IPv6, unsupported filesystem, huge security risks over real
virtualization).

------
purephase
Hmm, that 8gb RAM/8vCPU offering in the performance 1 group is interesting.
And, a good price point too. I really wish AWS had a similar offering.

I might need to take a look at this. Does Rackspace also provide similar
services like Elasticache, RDS, ELB and CloudFront?

~~~
jnoller
We have Cloud Queues, DNS/cloud load balancers, and Akamai CDN built into our
Cloud Files system. We don't have have an elasticache equivalent at the moment

------
jnoller
Hello, I'm the author of the OP, And as always, I'm around to answer any
questions.

~~~
skrebbel
Ok, here goes:

> _Ok, so I’m going to ride the command line like a cowboy_

That's a _lot_ of kool-aid in a short sentence. Note, I'd rather have this
over "Rackspace is the market-leading solution provider in the containerized
virtualization space, empowered by award-winning Free and Open Source Software
(FOSS) products such as Docker and LXC", but I do feel that you're pushing it
a bit far in this post, here and there.

~~~
jnoller
Yeah - I agree, I pushed some edges in the post - I'll keep that in mind.
Thank you.

~~~
skrebbel
Ha, actually, I genuinely wonder: How did you _feel_ when you wrote that you
were going to ride the command line like a cowboy? :-)

~~~
jnoller
Well, I moved to Texas in June and haven't really gone native yet, so I needed
something to help me fit in.

~~~
hexis
Welcome to Texas! The winter will be a lot more fun than the summer was.

------
jsoo4
Docker is starting to get about as much unwarranted hype as Node.js did.
Yawn... It's nothing more than hipsterware.

~~~
meritt
Docker containers are fairly impressive due to the sheer number you can host
on hardware versus full fledged VMs.

